# Haunted Attraction Review



## HauntedAttractionReview (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey All,
Finally opened- HauntedAttractionReview.com is the number one website for reviews of Haunted Attractions in the Mid Atlantic region of the US!!!! 

Visit us now by following the link below...

http://hauntedattractionreview.com


----------

